# Talk to people



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I have mentioned here that I have some illnesses that cause for me to be a frequent visitor to the hospital. So I'm not going a lot detail about why I was there , but I need to be put under anesthesia. Several nurse tried but could not get an I.V. placed. The anesthesiologist was called, after looking around he found a spot that he wanted to use but a small spot was there and he did not want to put it where one had been placed at my last stay. I smiled and chuckled alittle and said it was from my chicken. He just started to laugh, a little unnerving, when asked what kind. I told him it was my black orpington, as he placed the iv he told me used to be a judge for 4h chickens and he took a few minutes to talk chickens before the room went black.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sick. I laughed. Talk about this being a short story some where. Even though you were once again undergoing a medical procedure that business with the IV and the doc is just too perfect.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice example of a "chicken person" he gets you. May God bless you and make you well, mbrock.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better Robin. Thank you for the well wishes. I got a huge kick out of just because most of the time everyone is all business and you rarely get to speak to them long enough to learn there names. I'm going to make an point of trying at least learning one fact about every person if meet. Maybe they may just be chicken judge or at least a chicken lawyer.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Physically I'm fine. I said I was sick because your encounter made me laugh. I mean really, what are the odds? BTW, give that girl an extra treat. Without her you never would have discovered who was trying to start that IV.

Chicken lawyers? With all of the people working to bring backyard chickens in to their neighborhoods, I bet they exist.

Chicken people are cut from a different cloth. And I don't think we're ever strangers when we run in to another chicken keeper on the street.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm sure there is a bus a driving around with a picture of a 50's something balding man cubby man with a comb over, holding a chicken saying " are you having problems due to chickens? Are neighbors chickens two miles a away causing you stress due the fact your dog escaped ate six hens and had to be taken to the vet to have a barred rock hen removed from its windpipe. If so, I'm your man. I will make them pay for keeping such dangerous animals. Animals that threaten you and your wolf-dogs life. I will get you the money you deserve and punish these people for knowingly keeping these viscous animals. The owners knowingly keep CHICKENS!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly. I'm not an ad executive but we would have the lawyer on the other side standing up for the rights of chickens to live without having to watch out for the dog that thinks it has the right to come on to your territory and cause you harm. 

Hmm, maybe someone will make that in to a TV special.


----------

